# [SOLVED] How Do I Stop Performersoft Llc From running at startup



## DrDave059 (Jun 3, 2008)

Every time I start my Computer I get a box asking if I want to run this program. It's not loaded in my programs.I'm not sure how it even got on my computer. How do I get rid of this nag at startup?
Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: How Do I Stop Performersoft Llc From running at startup*

Try going to "Run" then type in 
msconfig hit enter. Look for the program in the list, un-check it.

Click on "OK" then it will ask you to reboot do so. Then when reboot is done and Windows loads a prompt will appear "Do not show this message again" check it hit ok.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: How Do I Stop Performersoft Llc From running at startup*

Do you have a Motorola Cell Phone or other smart phone, did you install any sync software to sync phone and your computer? If so, uninstall the Motorola Phone tools


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: How Do I Stop Performersoft Llc From running at startup*

Do you have any Performersoft products installed? PC Performer,Driver Performer,etc

Possibly installed through another program.


----------



## DrDave059 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: How Do I Stop Performersoft Llc From running at startup*

Thanks for all the input.
I did the run msconfig and didn't see anything. I went ahead and ran and installed the program then uninstalled it ,that didn't change anything. I have nothing synced to a cell phone. I even tried a system restore point back a few weeks and that didn't help.

Any other ideas would be appreciated


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: How Do I Stop Performersoft Llc From running at startup*

Reinstall the program and uninstall it with Revo Uninstaller. Make sure you do the *Advanced* method and remove all files in the Registry associated with the program. Restart the computer, when you come back up, do a search for the program and delete all left over files, empty the recycle bin.


----------



## DrDave059 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: How Do I Stop Performersoft Llc From running at startup*

Thanks, This problem is on my computer at work. I'll give it a try tomorrow and let you know. Thanks again!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: How Do I Stop Performersoft Llc From running at startup*

You may want to speak with your IT admin to help you with this as it might be a program they installed for you.


----------



## DrDave059 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: How Do I Stop Performersoft Llc From running at startup*

Thanks for all the help. All is well in Computer Land..


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: How Do I Stop Performersoft Llc From running at startup*

Glad you got it sorted. What was your resolution?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: How Do I Stop Performersoft Llc From running at startup*

Yes, share with us the solution and then mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the Top.


----------



## DrDave059 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: How Do I Stop Performersoft Llc From running at startup*

Re-installing the program and uninstalling it with Revo Uninstaller did the trick.

Thanks again!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are welcome!


----------



## ShinBoy (Dec 14, 2011)

I had the same problem as I had accidentally clicked to download PC Performance enhancer software but had not installed it. The pop up message was requesting to install the software every time I started up my laptop. As the downloaded file was in the temporary internet folder by launching internet explorer and going to tools, internet options I was able to solve the problem by deleting everything from the temporary internet folder.


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Shin, good post. :biggrinsa


----------



## Bisjer (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: How Do I Stop Performersoft Llc From running at startup*



DrDave059 said:


> Re-installing the program and uninstalling it with Revo Uninstaller did the trick.
> 
> Thanks again!


I had the same problem, and looked at msconfig as suggested. I found Easy-Hide-IP (which I have looked at and decided against) and deactivating that also stopped Performer Soft. Apparently one had dragged the other with it.


----------

